# Picking up women at Wal-Mart is the new social norm (NSFW)



## o hey tyler (May 26, 2011)

What is this I don't even


----------



## mwcfarms (May 26, 2011)

I hate you. :lmao:

Really wish we had a dislike button for stuff like this lol. Its too early for scary youtube videos, that make my eyes dizzy. I never ever troll youtube so I always miss out on the good stuff like this. Or not. .... haha.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 26, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> I hate you. :lmao:
> 
> Really wish we had a dislike button for stuff like this lol.



You can't tell me you didn't enjoy this fully. 

Hey Dee, do you want to go to "WALLAH WALLAH WALLAH WALLAH WALLAH WALLAH WORLD"? :lmao:


----------



## mwcfarms (May 26, 2011)

Im not sure who visits your wally world but here in red neck hell everyone has mullets and my walmart looks like this

http://www.partywithbob.info/gallery/data/media/2/rednecks.jpg







Your Walmarts sound like a party so hell yes I wanna go. Ill bring the booze you bring the......uh..... smoke lol.


----------



## subscuck (May 26, 2011)

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Derrel (May 26, 2011)

'Taint nothin' wrong wit dat video...


----------



## 480sparky (May 26, 2011)

Well, there's 4.375 seconds of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## MissCream (May 28, 2011)

I bet their parents are so proud.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 28, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I bet their parents are so proud.


 
No, I bet you and I are both proud of their parents. 

Without those people, this video would have never happened. Give thanks where thanks are due.


----------

